

How Big Can Quantum Weirdness Get? - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-big-can-classical-weirdness-get

======
gaze
O'Connell et. al. showed you can put an entire macroscopic mechanical
resonator in a superposition. How is macrorealism even a thing?

